# Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?



## TheNeon26 (19. März 2013)

*Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Hey Community,
ich versuche seit längerem einen Minecraft Server für mich und meine Freund zu erstellen, dies Funktioniert auch bisher Prima da ich in meinem Speedport W921V den Port "25565" für Minecraft an meinen PC weitergeleitet habe. Doch das Problem ist das der Router sich öfters neu startet. Daher bekomme ich eine neue IP und muss sie jeden Tag meinen Freunden schreiben. Ich habe schon mehrere Lösungen aus dem Internet, also von Youtube oder Foren versucht. Leider habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden 
Eine feste IP bekomme ich laut Internet bei Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP, allerdings habe ich keinen Zugriff auf den Router um dort irgendetwas einzustellen. Der Port wurde von meinem Vater geöffnet allerdings möchte er nicht das ich zu viel am Router "herumfusche".
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit gratis eine feste IP für meinen Computer zu bekommen ohne in das Routerkonfigurationsmenü zu müssen ?


Vielen Dank schonmal 

Mfg TheNeon26


----------



## master.of.war (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Habe mal gehört dass man per PHP-Skripts die IP der Dyndns auch ändern kann. Dafür brauchst du aber auch wieder Webserver usw... Es geht zisch mal einfacher über den Router, einfach dort Daten eintragen und fertig. Kannst du nicht nachfragen ob du in den Router darfst?

Mit Kabel Deutschland hast du immer eine feste IP, bei der Telekom gibts halt alle 24h eine neue außer bei Standleitungen, die man aber als Privatperson eigentlich nicht bekommt.

Edit: Habe mal ein Bild angehängt wie es bei meiner FritzBox aussieht. Es ist nicht sonderlich viel, ggf. kann das dein Vater wenn er dich nicht dranlässt auch eintragen. Der Anbieter Dyndns ist allerdings jetzt kostenpflichtig soweit ich weiß. Ich kann No-Ip.com empfehlen.


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Da du einen Speedport als Router erwähnst, gehe mal davon aus, dass du bei der Telekom bist.
Eine (halbwegs) feste IP bekommst du nur bei bei Kabel Deutschland. Bei allen anderen ISP hast du als Privatperson keine Chance auf eine feste IP. (Wüsste ich zumindest nicht)

No-IP bietet dir, wie viele anderen Anbieter auch, eine Internet-Domain an, bei der du die dahinter stehende IP-Adresse selber bestimmen kannst.
Die Adresse xyz.ni-ip.org wird dann also auf deine Heim-IP geleitet.
Für die Aktualisierung deiner IP Adresse kannst du, wenn dus nicht in im Router eintragen kannst (der Router muss das unterstützen), auch das von No-IP bereitgestellte Programm nutzen. Zu finden unter Download!  Dynamic DNS - Free Dynamic Update Client Download
Da trägst du deine Accountdaten ein und das Tool gleicht in regelmäßigen Abständen die IP an.

Deinen Kumpels gibst verbinden sich dann nicht mehr zu der IP Adresse, sondern zu der Domain.


----------



## master.of.war (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Ahhh interessant Hatuja, wusste gar nicht das es ein solches Programm gibt 
Hier lernt man immer noch was dazu


----------



## K3n$! (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Das Problem ist allerdings bei dem Tool, dass das wiederum nicht immer sofort die IP nach dem Wechsel aktualisiert. 
Ich mein, wenn in der Nacht um 3 Uhr die IP durch die Zwangstrennung geändert wird, läuft mit Sicherheit der PC nicht
und somit auch nicht das Tool. Daher wäre es zwar eine praktische Alternative, aber das beste wäre immer noch einfach
die Zugangsdaten von no-ip in Router einzutragen. 

@TE: Dann lass doch deinen Vater die DynDNS-Geschichte einrichten. Oder er soll sich daneben setzen und zugucken.
Und im übrigen kann man bei den Speedports ohnehin kaum was einstellen


----------



## loltheripper (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Hab auch no-ip ist aber unspielbar laggig, über die normale IP spielt sich es aber ganz normal.


----------



## K3n$! (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



loltheripper schrieb:


> Hab auch no-ip ist aber unspielbar laggig, über die normale IP spielt sich es aber ganz normal.


 
Was hat denn das mit dyndns zu tun ?


----------



## TheNeon26 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Da mein Vater sagt er möchte nicht das wir eine feste IP haben, wüßte ich gerne ob das NoIP Programm die IP-Adresse in eine dauerhafte IP Adresse umwandelt, z.B. 56.235.735.245  -->  test.no-ip.com, oder wie habe ich mir dieses Programm vorzustellen ?

(Der Server muss nicht 24/7 online sein, damit meine ich es wäre nicht schlimm die IP nur eben im Programm umzustellen.)


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Da mein Vater sagt er möchte nicht das wir eine feste IP haben, wüßte ich gerne ob das NoIP Programm die IP-Adresse in eine dauerhafte IP Adresse umwandelt, z.B. 56.235.735.245  -->  test.no-ip.com, oder wie habe ich mir dieses Programm vorzustellen ?
> 
> (Der Server muss nicht 24/7 online sein, damit meine ich es wäre nicht schlimm die IP nur eben im Programm umzustellen.)


 
Nun, er wandelt sie nicht direkt um.

Ich hole mal etwas weiter aus: Die Komplette Kommunikation im Internet läuft über IP-Adressen. Eine von Google hat z.B. 173.194.69.94, extreme.pcgameshardware.de hat 62.146.104.133.
Da sich IP Adressen aber ehr schlecht merken lassen und sie sich auch mal ändern, gibt es DNS-Server. Diese Server halten quasi eine Liste bereit, wo steht, welche Domain (www Adresse) welcher IP-Adresse zugeordnet ist. Gibst du Google ein, sagt dir der DNS-Server, schau bei 173.194.69.94.

No-IP (und andere DynDNS Dienste) gibt dir eine Domain (z.B. test.no-ip.com) und bieten dir den Service, dass du die zugeordnete IP-Adresse selber ändern darfst.
Wenn nun also in der Liste steht, dass die Domain test.no-ip.com der IP von dir zu Hause zugeordnet ist, wird jeder, der test.no-ip.com aufruft, zu deiner Heim-IP-Adresse weitergeleitet wird.
Wenn dein Rechner aus ist und das Programm bei einem IP wechsel die Zuordnung nicht erneuert, wird ein Besucher von test.no-ip.com an die alte IP weitergeleitet und quasi ins Nirvana geschickt.


----------



## Laudian (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Wieso hostest du nicht einfach über Hamachi ?
Da hast du eine feste IP und brauchst dich sonst um nichts kümmern.


----------



## TheNeon26 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Da ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hamachi habe, als ich früher Hamachi installiert hatte ich kein Internet mehr und musste es wieder deinstallieren, im Notfall kann ich ja auch Tunngle benutzen allerdings muss man sich da extra anmelden und keiner meiner Freund benutz dieses Programm.

An Hatuja : Kann ich diese Umleitung im Programm einrichten oder muss ich es im Router einstellen ?


----------



## loltheripper (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit dyndns zu tun ?


 Bin auch ratlos warum das so ist  aber muss wohl irgenwie daran liegen...


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wieso hostest du nicht einfach über Hamachi ?
> Da hast du eine feste IP und brauchst dich sonst um nichts kümmern.



Würde ich versuchen zu vermeiden. VPN Kostet immer Bandbreite...



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Da ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hamachi habe, als ich früher Hamachi installiert hatte ich kein Internet mehr und musste es wieder deinstallieren, im Notfall kann ich ja auch Tunngle benutzen allerdings muss man sich da extra anmelden und keiner meiner Freund benutz dieses Programm.
> 
> An Hatuja : Kann ich diese Umleitung im Programm einrichten oder muss ich es im Router einstellen ?


 
Hamachi funktioniert mittlerweile sehr gut, aber würde ich, wie ich schon schrieb, vermeiden.
Die "Umleitung" geschieht auf dem DNS-Server. Leitet quasi Besucher der Domain test.no-ip.org an die IP-Adresse 92.231.9.81 weiter. Das Programm kümmert sich darum, dass die Domain immer deiner aktuelle IP-Adresse zugeordnet wird. Der Router hat damit nix zu tun, da brauchst du nichts änder/einstellen.


----------



## Laudian (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Naja, falls die Bandbreite kein Problem darstellt ist es doch völlig egal ob ein wenig mehr für VPN draufgeht. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde man auf einmal die doppelte Bandbreite belegen.
Aber natürlich weiß ich nicht, was für einen Upload der TE hat. Bei meiner 50k Leitung hatte ich auf jeden Fall noch nie Probleme mit 5-6 Spielern, mehr sind wir nich. Und ein VPN ist auf jeden Fall die "sauberere" Lösung als ein dyndns mit Portfreigabe, über den letztendlich jeder auf den Server kann.


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Gut, bei ein 50K Leitung und nur eine Hand voll Spieler fällt das meist nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Aber die Wenigsten haben vDSL. Und bei 5-6 Spielern bei 16k oder nur gar nur 6k merkt man es doch. Die Latenz verlängert sich dann so im Schnitt um 10ms-15ms (z.T. kurzzeitig auch mal mehr) und dadurch kann der Punkt von "noch Spielbar" zu "macht keinen Spaß mehr" schon überschritten werden!


----------



## TheNeon26 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Ich habe es inzwischen mit NoIP versucht, allerdings finde ich meinen Server über die NoIP Adresse nicht.


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Du legst dir bei NoIp.com einen Free Account an. Dort bekommst du dann deine .no-ip.org Adresse.
Lädst dann den "Dynamic DNS Update Client" für dein jeweiliges BS (ich nehme mal an Windows) herunter.
Installieren und starten.
Neben der Uhr in Windows taucht dann das rundes, grüne No-IP Symbol auf. Doppelt drauf klicken um die Oberfläche zu öffnen.
Dort dann auf "Edit" klicken und im folgenden Fenster die Mailadresse (mit der du dich bei No-IP.com angemeldet hast) und das Passwort eingeben.
Dann gehst du auf "Select Hosts". Er läd dann eine Liste mit allen deinen Registrierten Domains. (Der Freeaccount kann glaub ich nur eine).
Dort machst du dann einen Haken vor deiner Domain und sagst "Save"
Im Unteren Teil sollte er dir dann schon sagen IP: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (Router/NAT) Next Check: Xm:XXs


----------



## TheNeon26 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Das habe ich schon getan, alle 3 Kreuze sind grün also müsste es ja eigentlich funktionieren, allerdings kann ich bei meinem Minecraft den Server nicht finden. Woran kann es sonst noch liegen ?


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Du kannst nicht intern über die externe IP connecten. Das geht nicht^^ Lass es deinen Freund testen.

Und sonst: Frag einfach deinen Vater, ob du am Router DDNS konfigurieren darfst, unsicherer wirds dadurch nicht...


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

tipp mal ins Suche-Feld im Startmenü cmd ein und drück Enter. In der Konsole tipp dann mal _ping deine_no_ip_ Adresse_ ein.

Wenn das mit No-IP geklappt hat, sollte er dann sagen:
Ping wird ausgeführt für xxx.no-ip.org [_*Deine IP_Adresse*_] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von _Deine IP_Adresse_: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von _Deine IP_Adresse_: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von _Deine IP_Adresse_: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von _Deine IP_Adresse_: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64

Ping-Statistik für _Deine IP_Adresse_:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren =
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Mittelwert = 0ms


Wenn dort bei _Deine IP_Adresse_ deine Heim-IP-Adresse auftaucht, aht von seiten von NO-IP alles geklappt.




Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht intern über die externe IP connecten. Das geht nicht^^ Lass es deinen Freund testen.
> 
> Und sonst: Frag einfach deinen Vater, ob du am Router DDNS konfigurieren darfst, unsicherer wirds dadurch nicht...



Nuja, das kommt auf den Router an. Kann funktionieren, kann aber tatsächlich auch Probleme machen.
Im letzteren fall sollte in dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe statt "Antwort von _Deine IP_Adresse_: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64" einfach "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung." stehen. Die Adresse müsste er dir aber trotzdem richtig auflösen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Jetzt funktioniert alles 
Es lag eigentlich an mir, da ich dachte man könne sich im lokalen Netz per No-IP Adresse verbinden.

-- Wenn ihr die richtige Lösung sucht dann bedankt euch bei Hatuja ---                  



Hatuja schrieb:


> Du legst dir bei NoIp.com einen Free Account an. Dort bekommst du dann deine .no-ip.org Adresse.
> Lädst dann den "Dynamic DNS Update Client" für dein jeweiliges BS (ich nehme mal an Windows) herunter.
> Installieren und starten.
> Neben der Uhr in Windows taucht dann das rundes, grüne No-IP Symbol auf. Doppelt drauf klicken um die Oberfläche zu öffnen.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben das Problem zu lösen


----------



## Laudian (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

wo heißt du denn den Port angegeben ? bei NoIP direkt, oder versucht du auf xxx.noip.wasweißich:25565 zu connecten ? Soweit ich weiß musst du den Port direkt im dyndns angeben.


----------



## Hatuja (20. März 2013)

Wenn du nicht den Standard-Port benutzt, musst du den bei der Webadresse mit angeben. Also ja, so was wie test.no-ip.org:443.
Im Update-Client oder direkt im Account kannst so was nicht einstellen. Wäre auch blöd, da du dann ja nur den einen Service betreiben kannst, der auf diesem Port horcht.


----------



## Laudian (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

stimmt, dann hat man nur einen service. Bei dyndnss z.B. hat man eben nur diesen einen Port pro Domain, und auch bei allen anderen die ich bisher probiert habe.

also muss test.noip.org auf meineip:25565 verweisen, ein connecten auf test.noip.org:25565 funktioniert in der Regel nicht.


----------



## scheaza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Ich hab seit ca. einem halben Jahr nen Minecraft Server am Laufen, auch über No - IP . Es funktioniert eig. alles super, mit dem Ip Wechsel hatte ich bis jetzt nie ein Problem, da der Server sowieso 24/7 läuft. So weit ich weis kann man bei speedports eine Dynamische Ip eingeben(Den Host Dienst). Ob die dann allerdings immer sofort wechselt weiß ich nicht..


----------



## Hatuja (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



Laudian schrieb:


> stimmt, dann hat man nur einen service. Bei dyndnss z.B. hat man eben nur diesen einen Port pro Domain, und auch bei allen anderen die ich bisher probiert habe.
> 
> also muss test.noip.org auf meineip:25565 verweisen, ein connecten auf test.noip.org:25565 funktioniert in der Regel nicht.


 
Ich habe vor ca.10 Jahren mal mit DynDNS (heute Dyn.com) rum gespielt. Damals bekam man den vollen Umfang noch kostenlos.  Damals gab es das mit den festen Ports nicht.
Und auch No.IP, was ich heute nutze, macht das definitiv nicht so. 
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, eine Domain fest an einen Port zu binden...


----------



## Laudian (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

ich sagte dyndnsS  Bei denen ist es definitiv so.


----------



## joasas (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Lies bitte die AGB deines Anbieters durch, da wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit drinnen stehen dass der Betrieb eines Servers nicht gestattet ist.


----------



## Laudian (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Ich sehe gerade erst, dass das Problem schon gelöst wurde bevor ich auf den Portgedanken gekommen bin 

Habe mir außerdem noch einen NoIP Acc erstellt, bei denen ist die Domain nicht an einen Port gebunden.


----------



## bingo88 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



Laudian schrieb:


> stimmt, dann hat man nur einen service. Bei dyndnss z.B. hat man eben nur diesen einen Port pro Domain, und auch bei allen anderen die ich bisher probiert habe.
> 
> also muss test.noip.org auf meineip:25565 verweisen, ein connecten auf test.noip.org:25565 funktioniert in der Regel nicht.


 Ähm, das macht keinen Sinn (und als Dyn.com Free Kunde kann ich das auch nicht bestätigen). Was DynDNS macht, ist einen Domänennamen in eine (meist dynamische) IP umzuwandeln, das hat mit Ports gar nichts zu tun. Selbst wenn sie wollten, ist das technisch überhaupt nicht möglich, da die Domain nur zum Ermitteln der IP-Adresse verwendet wird - die Verbindung zum Port 1234 wird danach mit dieser IP-Adresse aufgebaut. Da kann es eher sein, dass dein Provider oder dein Router die Ports blockiert.


----------



## joasas (22. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Es ist durchaus möglich, aber sie würden das garantiert nicht machen, denn dazu müssten sie den Traffic über ihre eigenen Server umleiten. Dann geht das durchaus. Wäre aber unsinnig da sehr teuer und Verfehlung des Produktzieles.


----------



## bingo88 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



joasas schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus möglich, aber sie würden das garantiert nicht machen, denn dazu müssten sie den Traffic über ihre eigenen Server umleiten. Dann geht das durchaus. Wäre aber unsinnig da sehr teuer und Verfehlung des Produktzieles.


 Ja, genau, so proxy-mäßig wäre das dann.


----------



## Laudian (22. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

erstell dir doch mal Testweise einen Account bei dyndnss.net
Die leiten alle Anfragen an test.dyndnss.net an meineip:port weiter. Du musst da wirklich einen Port wählen.


----------



## Hatuja (23. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*

Ein Anbieter, der solche raktiken anwendet und in seinen FAQs eMule und den jDownloader verlinkt, kommt mir doch ein wenig dubios vor...


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Feste IP für Minecraft Server ?*



Laudian schrieb:


> erstell dir doch mal Testweise einen Account bei dyndnss.net
> Die leiten alle Anfragen an test.dyndnss.net an meineip:port weiter. Du musst da wirklich einen Port wählen.


 Das ist halt Sache des jeweiligen Anbieters. DynDNS (jetzt Dyn.com) macht das so aber definitiv nicht, die machen "ordentliches" DNS.


----------

